# Pics that Inspire....



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Above I count at least 3 rr levels.








Yep RR bridges and mines above, crew quarters below....










Well please add your Inspirations here...

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a prototype for most anything, I love the details, tho' I think staged, I noticed older brakes and a smaller coupler on the car to the right.








Sprung trucks left solid on the right....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Gosh John;

Those cars are not the same scale! Look how much higher the one on the left is. The rivit counters will impose some kind of penalty for that.










Fortunately, I keep my "Modeller's Licence" in my wallet at all times, so I can prevent attacks by roving bands of rivit counters. 

Have fun & great photos,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great pics John! Yeah, lots of drama there, I love the "verticality," so cool. 

That turntable's really neat, I've never seen a raised wall for the guide wheels, almost like a circular bridge. But it's not often that turntables are located on such a slope I guess! 

I was just looking at this pic today, so I thought I'd contribute to your examples: 










Trestle city. Probably most of them were for trams. This mine was a late-comer to the Virginia City area, so I don't know much about it.

Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Keep 'em coming
Sometimes I find where life imitates models


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John, love the pictures. Your first picture is from Colorado. Do you have locations for the others? Chuck


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Here's a south bound Hoosac Tunnel & Wilmington RR log train approaching Readsboro, VT from the north. 









That's locomotive #9, a Grant Locomotive C-16 built for the railroad.










Don't know if that is the same log train from the first photo, but the locomotive is the #9. This view is looking north at the village of Readsboro, VT. 
The wedge shaped building on the left is part of the cardboard box factory that was the main industry in Readsboro. The building on the left center 
is the car shop and the building on the right is the enginghouse. The building at the end of the string of log cars is the station. The railroad was built 
to 3 foot gauge but was converted to standard gauge in 1913. Was a neat New England narrow gauge railroad.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The Older I get the less I remember... 
Sometimes the pic is so impressive I'll think I'll always remember that. 
And the next day I'm wondering where that pic came from... 

More than once and every time I'm positive I'll remember this time. 

Sorry nope...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Breaker Boys Woodward Coal Mines, Kingston Pa.

















I believe these are in Goldfield Nev....


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 03 Jan 2014 12:10 PM 
Gosh John;

Those cars are not the same scale! Look how much higher the one on the left is.

Yeah, but it still looks to be about the same width


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this one:

Scranton PA 1901 

Notice on the right, the 1870's-era locomotives, perhaps 2-6-0's or 2-8-0's, with the fancy fluted domes,
now demoted to yard switchers by the massive new 800-series 4-8-0 camelbacks, who have just arrived on the property.

And a close-up of that latest and greatest mainline power, one of those 4-8-0 camelbacks:

Also Scranton PA 1901 

(if your browser re-sizes those two photos to fit on your screen, be sure to click on them to open them up full-size!)

Scot


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 03 Jan 2014 11:02 AM 












Well please add your Inspirations here...

John

John.. On third photo, is that a Santa fe box car? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

It looks like a Santa FE car, but notice that it has plug doors, not a sliding door. It's a bit hard to tell, but it might have ice hatches on the roof.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I thought you might enjoy these pictures. An interesting possibility for a project.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Amber on 03 Jan 2014 09:27 PM 
It looks like a Santa FE car, but notice that it has plug doors, not a sliding door. It's a bit hard to tell, but it might have ice hatches on the roof. 

Good call, notice how it's all by itself? I wonder if they brought the Nitro in,in it?

Most of these come from University Archives with litle notations, not history books.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

An old favorite of mine.....

http://discussion.cprr.net/2006/01/...amcar.html


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a shot of a lift bridge about an hour away from me:










It carried the Norfolk and Western tracks over the C&O canal, in Williamsport MD. More pics:
http://www.loc.gov/pictures/search/...20=%20true

The reason it had to lift was to make way for the canal boats and mules. That would be a fun scene to model!

Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I think this guy keeps track of who falls....









King Copper. Millwaukee box cars...








I'm thinking Goldfield area of Nev. Don't trust my A'thinkin' It's Globe Az. edit 11:09


Cliff, nice bridge.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a Shay crossing a river in WV.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Say John...... 

" Goldfield" ....eh... 

How 'bout " Tonopah"...? 
...it's much more hilly there... 

Dirk...both still have incredible offerings to see and photograph...!!!!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Amber on 03 Jan 2014 09:27 PM 
It looks like a Santa FE car, but notice that it has plug doors, not a sliding door. It's a bit hard to tell, but it might have ice hatches on the roof. 

Your right Amber... Got to 400 mag. it show two boys setting by it on the bridge, two guys looks like loading the wagon with R.R. Ties. and a woman standing on the left of it.. 
Ref.has ice hatches and still looks like Santa fe and maybe bang boom stuff stored in the car. Neat pic.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

From Gila Bend to The Silverbell Mine West of Tucson Az. Near the mine.









D and H RR








MKT at high tide....








Caption sez Portland Tender sez (something)Pacific so Oregon rain....









Forney

Thanks to all who have added to this thread All are welcome to post as long as RR related.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 04 Jan 2014 10:17 AM 
Say John...... 

" Goldfield" ....eh... 

How 'bout " Tonopah"...? 
...it's much more hilly there... 

Dirk...both still have incredible offerings to see and photograph...!!!! Howabout Globe Az ....??? found another pic properly labeled for the pic where I said I was a thinkin'....

I found that Pay car that Amber posted back in 2001, took me several years to find it's home in the San Joaquin Valley.... see the link.

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great pics guys!

Here's some from Lake Tahoe, and the RR pier at Tahoe City:


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

OK- Here are a few photos of a static nature, since I have been researching train sheds and barns, i found these wandering the web



















And finally, a photo of a Long Island RR work train in Floral Park, Long Island, NY. 1951. The year I moved there with my parents from Brooklyn. I was 3.










And I still remember the smell of coal smoke, it would take a few minutes to get to our house after the loco passed. And I remember the manual gates, and for some reason recall an iron oval hoop the operater placed over the handles that controlled the gates to keep them up.

Jerry


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John, is it just my old eyes, ... on the Gila Bend to Silver Bell trestle... are they using both tree trunks for short bents and square cut timber for taller bents? An add mix of materials.. 

Just my eyes, ..right!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, kinda looks like pilings in the fill and timbers on a step and across...

The Ore Wagons are in Prescott, Az. I'm surprised Stan didn't remember them and say somethin'








Dirk the following are all Az pics, I expect to see some on your pike!








The Morenci Southern Ry. on a Sunday Picnic.

















Gila Valley and Globe Northern








Magma Az to Superior








Morenci Loops








MorenciSouthern Loops








Check the cab roofline.

















They got the Catalina Mountains wrong, they should meet the north end of the Rincons, behind Vail. The EP and SW eventually went to Tucson next to the SP. The EP and SW depot remains today, not EssPees.

Happy Rails,
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

A good show of a trestle "built on a grade",.... Cool!!! 

When I built in HO I would use pix to build scenery and stucture as found in old photos. Was work to include in a fixed design in a small area. 
Now I find what I'm building in G is so natural. What happens is simply a result of what is needed. 

Funny ..John.. at least two trestles are nearly spot on as to what I see in my mind filling a need here for the N.G.
Really brings out the enthusiasum and excitement to keep building, just to see it become real!!!

You bet...no problem!!!!

Thx ..Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Really cool loop! And that clerestory on the loco cab is great!


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

Back when I was logging the redwoods, we found old logging right of ways that we would try and utilize as much as possible for our roads. Back when the redwoods were first logged, at the start of the 20th century, it was far easier to build trestles than excavate cut banks or through cuts. We constantly found bents, some still sound after close to a century in the woods. 

I lov e the pictures you are posting. It takes me back to a time when life was both simple and hard. They really were the good old days. 

Thanks fellas! 

Fil


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Speaking of trestles...

Here's the Carrizo Gorge:









I like this one, the UP's Dale Creek bridge. Note the long spans and doubled (quadrupled?) bents supporting the truss bridges.









One of my favorites is the Kinsol trestle:









But, the main one on the V&T, and one I hope to some day model, is the Crown Point Trestle (Gold Hill, NV):










===>Cliffy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where there is a will.....









Above; This sheds some light on the elevated turntable ... caption sez, Prescot Az. 








The loops I think.








EP ansd SW below Cloudcroft....

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Never seen a suspended bent before -- that's hilarious! 

Great thread John, thanks for starting it. 

Cliff


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

1 mile each way on batteries .



















Wild Goose Ry taking water at Nome Ak


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 05 Jan 2014 01:59 PM 
Never seen a suspended bent before -- that's hilarious! 

Great thread John, thanks for starting it. 

Cliff 

The same arrangement is used under flat cars to keep them from sagging. Old boxcars and the like were also built that way. It is called a Truss, I think... at least the diagonal components are called "Truss rods"... they were also where hobo's would ride under railcars (known as "ridin' the rods"). 
That particular photo made me think of, "Picking yourself up by the bootstraps". It sure does look weird, but it works just fine.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

This is such a fun thread!


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Cliff 
Was that Gold Hill trestle between Gold Hill and Carson City or Virginia City? 

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Logs for rail ties.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Naptowneng on 05 Jan 2014 05:25 PM 
Cliff 
Was that Gold Hill trestle between Gold Hill and Carson City or Virginia City? 

Jerry 
Jerry,
That was the Crown Point trestle, right in Gold Hill itself. Am I misunderstanding your question?
Cliff


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nope, just wondering where it was in relation to the road crossing at the train station and yard...up or down? 

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

This pic is for Naptowneng


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 1st post middle pic of the 3 trestles, where is that? 

It reminds me of an open copper mine in Arizona where the pit mine digging eventually ate not only the railroad but the entire town as well.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A sick day let me raid some digital archives....
















Baby Ga. 20" Ore train









Built by Porter 20" ga.








Above location is on the New Mexico border, lower third of state.








Above; Worlds longest incline... 








Inclines
Below; Gila Bend Globe and Northern Ry. is in the middle of the state.









I like the Billboard car.

I think the Morenci may have eaten itself judging by the present location as noted on the map. Open pits leave me cold...
However I have a vague sense the the electric rr bridges were in Idaho where hydro electric could be used..

John


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

The photo of the wrecked locomotive is fascinating. Obviously the cab was blown off and probably killed the crew if they were in the cab. Also the smokebox front was blown out. What s fascinating is the boiler did not lift off the frame which is typical when the boiler experiences a sudden loss of pressure containment.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Posted By Naptowneng on 06 Jan 2014 03:41 PM 
Nope, just wondering where it was in relation to the road crossing at the train station and yard...up or down? 

Jerry 
Got it Jerry, it was just "downhill" (towards Carson) of the current main road crossing. 










This is looking ~north towards VC. You can barely make out the roof of the GH station at the middle left side, and the road crossing is just beyond that. 

Sadly, the ravine of the trestle is all filled in now, so it's easy to miss where it was.

Cliff


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Speaking of Porters...

This was the Eureka RR, whose engineers decided to kill two birds with one stone. They needed a long millrace to power the water wheels, and they needed to haul ore along the same route. So they ran their RR tracks over the flume, in one long and complicated trestle.




























I knew a guy who made this little RR his main modeling focus.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Ah Cliff, thanks. I wondered how I missed that trestle in Gold Hill last August, but as you say it is filled in and gone. Still it was fun watching the train heading to VC and chasing the steam train
Here tiz in GH










and pulling into VA city











ah and here is some inspiration, an ore car parked in the yard at GH what a fun bash that would be










Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great pics Jerry, thanks! 
But what in the world is in that last pic?!? It isn't a historical ore car, and it's been built recently. Notice how it dumps right on the rails. I'm guessing it's a spreader for ballast or de-icer or weed killer or ???, built on the shoestring budget the current operators have to work with... but that's just a guess.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Jerry, here's a shot from Google Earth of the Crown Point "ravine" area.










You see where the highway crosses, with the yellow brick representing the Gold Hill station. Beyond and to the left is an enormous hole, where what was originally the "hill" in "Gold Hill." Strip mining has truly ravaged this region; so much history obliterated. 

The blue stripe to the left was where the CP trestle was, but the Crown Point ravine isn't there anymore. Probably where they put the dirt from the big hole. The line in back of it represents the rerouted track, built after the bridge burned down in '37, and followed by the V&T today.

Cliff


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Good questions Cliff. I don't know the vintage of the car, it may be "modern" but that could be anytime. It certianly looks old. I just loved the look of it, and a bash of one of my AML short flats into this design would look very cool. I also smiled at the self dumping design, don't worry about load capacity, just make it in an A so it will empty itself over the ends. How clever.

It is connected by link and pin to a small flat car seemingly identical to its flat:










Then to a small critter 










to make up a small work train (?)










But hey, you are the V&T expert, you tell me!

)

Jerry


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Those are so neat! Thanks for posting those Jerry. You're more expert than me, because you've spent far more time out there, ha ha! But we should inquire what it was/is used for, seems puzzling! 
Cliff 

PS, fwiw, I only opined "modern" because the bolts seem shiny, the superstructure is a later addition to an older carriage, the iron still has that purplish hue to it, and the boards are still there.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Pete Chimney on 07 Jan 2014 11:45 AM 
The photo of the wrecked locomotive is fascinating. Obviously the cab was blown off and probably killed the crew if they were in the cab. Also the smokebox front was blown out. What s fascinating is the boiler did not lift off the frame which is typical when the boiler experiences a sudden loss of pressure containment.
I think that's Civil War damage.... perhaps a canon ball into the smokebox and out.....


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry 

Those chassis look exactly like the ones on a Western Wheeled Scraper Co. 2 axle dump car. WWS Co either provided "raw" chassis for RRs to build their own stock like flats and end dump hoppers. OR.. the RR scrapped the side dump cars and reused the chassis. These are identical to the frames on the Bachmann 1:20.3 side dump cars. They match photos of a string stored on a siding on the West Side Lumber Co.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I don't think it is Civil War, at least ours. The hopper car behind the tender is twentieth century, as is the baggage car next to the engine. Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well I'll guess on another one... 

The end dumper? 
I think was a side dump turned 90 degrees to use as a ballast car, the mini angled chutes help spread it.... but hay whaddaye no


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Considering that the short flat car has track turnout parts on it, one of the parts looks like a turnout frog, I'd guess the short hopper car is a ballast car for repair work. They probably don't need anything more than that for replacing a few ties or that kind of stuff. 
There's some really good pictures here so far! 
I have 3 unfinished G scale models of the Eureka Tram ore cars that I built using the plans in an issue of "Outdoor Railroader" magazine. Back when it was still being published every other month, they did a 2 part article on the Eureka Tram. The Eureka Tram was 30 inch gauge, I built my models for standard G scale track, 3 foot gauge. 
Now I have to see if I can find any info on the 20 inch gauge RR around Morenci, that one picture has some interesting 2 axle cars that look like mini gondolas.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Here's the rebuilt Cloudcroft trestle. I took this picture last February on our way to Tucson. We took the scenic route from Carlsbad to Deming, through Cloudcroft. 




When they put in the current highway that runs through Cloudcroft, they buried a fair amount of the right of way of the El Paso and Northeastern that was leading away from the trestle. You can see little portions of the right of way if you look down the hill from the highway. Eventually the right of way leads off in a different direction from the highway.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

an article in the brotherhood of Locomotive ... journal
http://books.google.com/books?id=CI...mp;f=false

Cliff, found you another shot.










John


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I really like old large format images that have plenty of tone and detail.
Glass negative images were awesome. Often photographers had to take chemicals with them, sometimes on horseback to remote areas so they could develop them after a day's shoot. 

CPRR No. 1775









CPRR Locomotive T.D. Judah









Andrew


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Cliff- Thanks for the aerial of Gold Hill, that clarifies the layout. What stories must be buried there 

Jim- thanks for the observation re: the short flat. 

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Solved! Lets go to Poland...


















Look up on the left, it's ....round










Welcome to Poland Az and the Santa Fe turntable...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John, I couldn't find Poland, Az on my maps, but I did find Poland Junction. It's in Stan's backyard, between Mayer and Dewey. Was Poland in the Bradshaws? Chuck


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Speaking of snow sheds...

Here's a telegrapher's shack inside a snowshed, near Donner Summit (CPRR):










From the source's site (http://www.americanrailroadwomen.co...wshed.html): "In this old view of a shed depot, the telegraph operator appears to be a woman hanging train orders on a staff hoop to be picked up by the engineers as the train passes through the sheds."


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By chuck n on 08 Jan 2014 03:16 PM 
John, I couldn't find Poland, Az on my maps, but I did find Poland Junction. It's in Stan's backyard, between Mayer and Dewey. Was Poland in the Bradshaws? Chuck Mining towns only lasted as long as the mine.
Photo archives aren't long on history story lines, all I know is it's in the Prescott area. Good luck in your search. I'm content identifying it in a few days since posting it,

Happy rails,

John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By CliffyJ on 08 Jan 2014 04:31 PM 
Speaking of snow sheds...

Here's a telegrapher's shack inside a snowshed, near Donner Summit (CPRR):










From the source's site (http://www.americanrailroadwomen.co...wshed.html): "In this old view of a shed depot, the telegraph operator appears to be a woman hanging train orders on a staff hoop to be picked up by the engineers as the train passes through the sheds."

So, why is Charlie Chapman standing guard?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## grabnet (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi,

I always enjoyed the picture of the "log trestle." I even attempted a build on my HO layout. Took forever to cut all the logs with a razor saw.

Doc Tom


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Tom


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Folks;

If you ever come across any of the books by George Abdill, snatch them up. They are full of great photos like the ones in this thread. My favorite photo from his books depicts a freak mishap involving two 4-4-0s.

It seems that one 4-4-0 had hit the other one from behind. Somehow the force of impact allowed the moving locomotive to climb onto the tender of the stationary locomotive. By the time the moving locomotive came to a full stop, it's cowcatcher was over the cab roof of the stationary locomotive. Seeing two locomotives joined like this makes it look as though the railroad was trying to get more locomotives by breeding them!!









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always had a hankering to build this little settlement... Wrights Station in the Santa Cruz Mountains just before Tunnel Two on the South Pacific Coast and later, the SP...









In 1895









Wrights Station was an important shipping point for fruit and produce farmers along the eastern side of the Santa Cruz Mountains, as well as vineyards. Produce and fruit were loaded onto SPC ventilated boxcars for shipment to the Los Gatos canneries. 









Wrights Station in the 1930's. Across the trestle, a spur led to a natural park where people from the valley would go to spend the day. The little town also sported a couple of hotels.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

David, was it something like this?










One of several "piggyback wrecks" shown on:
http://www.crookedlakereview.com/ar...rboys.html

Cliff


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

The photo I'm thinking of showed the results of a moving locomotive striking a stationary locomotive from behind. Ironically, neither locomotive was detached from its tender, and they really did resemble "iron horses in heat!"

My books are all out of order since we remodelled our family room. I will try to locate that book and scan the photo to post on this thread. It may take me a while, but I will try to look for it this weekend.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## HampshireCountyNarrowGage (Apr 4, 2012)

Dwight, Wrights is one of my favorite stations on the SPC. I sure don't have the room in my backyard, but it sure would look nice in 1:20.


----------



## TOM_1/20.3 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,
My current inspiration are transfer tables:





































This is a german transfer table from the 1800's 









Some years ago I modelled it in Trainz










I have started building the transfer table for my layout getting inspiration from all of these:










Have a great day,

TOM


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By chuck n on 08 Jan 2014 03:16 PM 
John, I couldn't find Poland, Az on my maps, but I did find Poland Junction. It's in Stan's backyard, between Mayer and Dewey. Was Poland in the Bradshaws? Chuck 
Wrong map? Right area. 
Later the Prescott and Eastern ran the Big Bug Branch to Poland Mine, 11 miles, if I remember correctly....









Above just to right of Prescott is a n/s branch from Entro to Meyer, Poland Jct is just n(orth) of Meyer. Another map showed another branch running east from the Jct.









This charming pic is labeled as the Entrance to Poland Tunnel, I believe it's beyond the mine complex as seen in the first turntable pic....

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is an inspiration for the diesel enthusiasts among us.










In the early 1990s, NS extended the lives of some old GP9s by converting them to "road slugs." Their prime movers were gone, but they drew the surplus power from the other locomotives in the consist.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Big Bug.—This district is situated east of Lynx creek, and about twelve miles from Prescott. It is surrounded by a forest of pine timber, and has abundance of water. The ores carry gold and silver. Considerable placer gold has been taken from this camp. The Bell has three feet of argentiferous galena ore, assaying $80 per ton. It is opened by a shaft 260 feet deep, and by a tunnel 200 feet long. It carries gold and silver. The Plat Bonita has a shaft 70 feet. It carries 4 feet of milling ore, assaying $60 per ton. It contains silver and gold. The Middleton shows 4 feet of milling ore, assaying $50 per ton. It is opened by a shaft 70 feet deep. The Poland has a tunnel 60 feet. It has a 3-foot vein of smelting ore, assaying $50 per ton. The Dividend is a 3-foot vein of gold-bearing quartz that has worked $20 per ton. It has a shaft 120 feet. The Galena is a ledge of gold quartz that has yielded $20 per ton. It has three shafts, 80, 100, and 125 feet, each. The Big Bug shows 3 feet of base ore that has worked $20 per ton, in gold. It is opened by an 80-foot shaft. The Eugenia shows 2 ½ feet of gold pyrites. It has a tunnel 100 feet in length. The Belcher is opened by several shafts and tunnels: It carries 2 ½ feet of free-milling gold ore that has yielded $20 per ton. The Lottie is a 4-foot vein of milling ore, carrying gold 

From Mining Resources, University of Az

All because of a picture that caught my eye.....


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John. That is the valley where I thought it might be, but my map just had Poland Junction. I have heard of Big Bug!


Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By chuck n on 10 Jan 2014 01:54 PM 
Thanks John. That is the valley where I thought it might be, but my map just had Poland Junction. I have heard of Big Bug!


Chuck

You are welcome, I enjoyed the history, before this exercise, I'd only googlexplored southern mines near me. 
I offer this last look at Poland Az from a tad farther down the line.
Notice the points have guard rails! Perhaps that dreaded downgrade twist couldn't be helped or more likely ignorance was exposed and the fix worked.









I wouldn't try to model everything, but there are several elements that would make a convincing scene.

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By CliffyJ on 05 Jan 2014 11:08 AM 
Really cool loop! And that clerestory on the loco cab is great! .









I found you another shot of Ol' # 2

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 06 Jan 2014 05:28 PM 
John, 1st post middle pic of the 3 trestles, where is that? 

It reminds me of an open copper mine in Arizona where the pit mine digging eventually ate not only the railroad but the entire town as well. OK I tracked down the location and details.
1st post, 2nd pic, in color.

1942 Bingham Canyon Mine, South west of Salt Lake City.
The bridges connect pit track circles climbing out of the pit.
Train in background is haulng out waste.

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Guys;

I'm afraid that I have egg all over my face. I have searched through the two George Abdill books that I have twice and cannot find the photo of the "iron horses in heat." I cannot find my third George Abdill book. I could have loaned it to a friend, but at the moment I cannot remember who may have it. (It is odd, but I actually have a better railroad and model railroad book collection than our county library.) Sorry that I could not find it. If I ever do come across the photo, I will scan it and post it.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow Tom, just saw your transfer table post... never heard of them, amazing pics! Best of luck, and you should be doing a fat thread on your build!

Don't feel bad David, you inspired me to hunt for it, and find things like...










I mean, that's a kinda cool way to put your New Bright locos to use on a spare siding, right?


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

How does something like that even happen?


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Maybe doin 50 plowing and hit a iced over snow bank to launch it and the plow, like what happened in Canada a while back.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's some workshop interiors, from surface works in Virginia City NV. 

Hoist cable repair (Ward shaft): 










Changing room (Ward shaft):










Blacksmith (Ward shaft): 










Machine shop (C&C shaft): 










Cable repair (C&C shaft): 










I think they're fabricating pipes for the pumps here (C&C shaft): 












Cliff


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Oops, those weren't (directly) railroad-related, sorry John.
There were trains just outside though.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Cliffy... 

They are "Inspiring PIX".,... 
.....which is what this thread is about....!! 

And those W..e..r..e... inspiring pics!!!!!!!! 


D


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 21 Jan 2014 03:52 PM 
Hey Cliffy... 

They are "Inspiring PIX".,... 
.....which is what this thread is about....!! 

And those W..e..r..e... inspiring pics!!!!!!!! 


D 

The audacity!









Now we are back on track! A train, a comely lass and a puppy! I think I see ankle!

Mea culpa ... way back before the corruption I think I posted one with an out of luck wagoneer....









What happens when the battery car has to be behind the loco! And I just liked the Frisco car, scale be durned!









Gay Nineties? They stopped the train to pick flowers! Wear 'em on your hat or as your hat!

More Az shots...

I don't own this thread... Post what inspires









CerroGordo









Here's Dirk's Hole in the Wall tunnel

Now that you are inspired... Create!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

First time I was confusous... 

 Second time, I see it miss directed.....ha!! Thats OK. 

Your 'Ol Buddy Alan is partaking of the "Hole in the wall tunnel, mine and canyon!!!! 

He's got the pix to prove it... 

Me...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got a different pic for him. 
The red rocks I get are crumbly. 

John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Well... 
Then....... 
I wonder where...... 
I might find a place for such a large..... 
Vertical rock face.. 
With water below ..running next to it? 

To "blast a hole in the wall", have track running out and across a bridge!! 

Need to drop by for a look see John!!!!! A grand once over!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 21 Jan 2014 05:59 PM 
First time I was confusous... 

Second time, I see it miss directed.....ha!! Thats OK. 

Your 'Ol Buddy Alan is partaking of the "Hole in the wall tunnel, mine and canyon!!!! 

He's got the pix to prove it... 

Me... 
This is what I see for Alan...


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Wouldn't that be something in G scale!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John..that Frisco box car must be a early " hi-cube"...not any wider..just taller in the saddle! 

John & Amber... I have such a rock blasted face/portal lead to by a trestle fer the N.G. line..part of the main loop.. 

...durn close to being the same..like cousins!! 

Which there was more daylight hours to work...... 

Dirk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I knew where there was some great photos of the Monongahela Railroad Shark None Diesels in and around my home town of Fairmont WV. The website where the photos were, is no longer on the web. I've searched and searched but cannot find the photos. I had always heard that once pictures are on the web they are there for good. That obviously isn't true. In hide sight I should have made copies of the photos.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Randy: 
This website, http://archive.org/web/ 

"The Wayback Machine" is you best bet for finding lost pages, give it a shot 

Jerry


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks soo much Jerry. I found the website and photos I was looking for. 
http://web.archive.org/web/20120215..._past.html


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

what - Time machines do exist................... 

here is something a bit different, for you miners!! 

A winch.... 


20140121_085634, winch and drum by DMS Ry., on Flickr 

A drill... 


20140121_085625, mining drill by DMS Ry., on Flickr

Dirk


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Randy, thanks for that link, now I understand that shark-nose look on the Monongahongahela (sp?) rr.
Dirk, aren't those museum pics? And where from?
John, great pics! And a lot of them... kinda like drinking out of a fire hose. Maybe for us slower folks, you could parse things out a bit more. (Just kidding,







)


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes .. a small museum in Benson.. 

John.... keep feeding US Urchins more ideas man. then come help me figure where to build some of them here...ya!!! 

Dirk


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The Monongahela Sharks later became the D&H sharks, 
and are today the last two surviving Baldwin Sharks in existence.. 
they have been sitting in an engine house in Upper Michigan for the last 30 years.. 
no one is exactly sure what it going to happen to them, but the odds are good they will go to a museum..eventually. 

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

When Randy posted his Jupiter train it reminded me of another 'private' train...




































I'm thinking The Georgia Pines area gpt in title


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Some "Party Porch" on that thar business car friend!! 

Ya gots one fer'n yarn railroad in the front yard?? 

D


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

There is quite a mix at this site. They are still interesting to look at. Lots of ships and steam boats, but enough trains to keep it interesting.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya Dirk, for the party porch, I've got a Sierra Observation in Daylight colors! Party on ... at a local's pace. 

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

In case you guys haven't been here, ya just gotta at some point... 

http://www.retronaut.com/


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Those last two sharknose diesels are in one of the big warehouses of the E&LS in Escanaba, MI. One has a bad engine. The guy who owns the E&LS doesn't like railfans very much. He also has a number of other interesting engines, many of which are on the deadline due in part to having friction bearing trucks. I live about 50 or so miles from there and have a lot of pictures from there. 
Here, s a nice set of F-7s 

http://www.rrpicturearchives.net/showPicture.aspx?id=2881713


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Speaking of really, really big steam engines....

This is the engine that Corliss made, and had exhibited at the Centennial Exposition in Phillidelphia in 1876. 










According to one of the sites/pages devoted to this beautiful beast, it powered 16 acres of equipment via over a mile of shafting.
http://www.newsm.org/steam-engines/corliss-centenial.html




















Another huge engine, this for a "Cornish" pump, was in Virginia City at the Union Mine:










Some specs (from the writing on the photo): "Flywheel 36 ft in dia. Weight 208700 lbs. Low pressure Cylinder 100 in dia. Cost $547000.00"

===>Cliffy


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*Rusting Locos*









Still fine tuning my ignorance levels here...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That is so sad it makes my heart ache....

Cliffy, that pic is a tad wide....


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

SP 3 footer


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

John...just needs a coat of paint..
'bout hi gloss black!!

D


----------



## Wesley Furman (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy, I like the "Wheel Boots" on the large drive wheels so no one will drive them off without paying the parking ticket.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

*Bump!*

View attachment 3817


(experimenting again with pics...)











Anyway, gotta love a turntable with frogs!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

That's an odd camera lense... we must be standing on the other extreme end of the table. Most puzzling is why are the tracks so squeezed with so much space available?
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Its a turntable..

But not a round house...

Extreme layout.. eye catching!!!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Right, the doors are in a plane, and the tracks are parallel. Here's a map showing the engine house trackage near the center.

http://wnhpc.com/details/habsnv003200001a/f


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

I love that shot. Also the stall all the way to the left didn't connect to the turntable.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I was inspired last week by this guy who has a machine shop that is powered mostly by steam.
http://www.sandersoniron.com/studio/

Here's his line shaft:










And here's a video of his planer. Kinda mesmerizing...






And his engine...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFAddCHO6CY#t=62


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Who wants to model a log jam?










The power of 4 hp!

Oh yeah, 6 hp is needed for the load below:










I think this is the largest load ever pulled by 6 horses. Image taken near Black Duck Lake, Minnesota










All these images are scenes of Minnesota logging practices. Minnesota from about 1880 to 1940 was one of the largest US suppliers of pine lumber. The Red and White Pines in Minnesota could reach heights which only a few other species could match or best. In fact, the only tress that I think which regularly grew taller were the Redwoods. In the old growth forests that are left, some of the trees are over 120 feet tall. There's little doubt in my mind that some trees were larger than that back in the 1890's.

To me, these images are very inspiring.

--James


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

> All these images are scenes of Minnesota logging practices. Minnesota from about 1880 to 1940 was one of the largest US suppliers of pine lumber. The Red and White Pines in Minnesota could reach heights which only a few other species could match or best. In fact, the only tress that I think which regularly grew taller were the Redwoods. In the old growth forests that are left, some of the trees are over 120 feet tall. There's little doubt in my mind that some trees were larger than that back in the 1890's.
> 
> To me, these images are very inspiring.
> 
> --James


If anyone ends up near Stillwater, MN take the bus tour of the city. Stillwater was the logging capital back in the day. Was almost the capital of Minnesota too. But since it's across the St. Croix river from Wisconsin, those that we're choosing Minnesota's capital said it was to close to Wisconsin. When the tall pines ran out the economy for the area crashed. Some big investors lost out big. Lots of great Victorian style homes, and beautiful river valley scenery. Neat history.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

In the Black Hills.

David.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pic David, that almost looks like my 'insta-Town' down in the lower left.
A facade or movie set?
John


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Convenient short passing siding...
About 10 ft in F scale....

Lots a variety in that pic David....great!!

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

It's been a while, sadly I no longer have the OS that held those pics....
I'm thinking... yeah that is a scary thought in itself.... as the seasons turn, perhaps some inspiration revisited is timely ...

I've liked this heavy duty crane for a long time...







All designed for a small crew...
Some days it would be better to stay in bed.... 








or ... Anybody see this?








Yeah Boss, We'll just back her up....
Is it time to resheath your caboose?








Finally it's that time of year a coming ... we got trees!










That's it for now.
Please excuse my indulgence.
John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for resurrecting the thread John, and those are neat shots. I really like that crane, very cool. I'll guess that one of the handwheels at the base moved the counterweight trolley along the main horizontal beams; and another handwheel / gear set was involved with lift chain or cable management.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like one used the lever to turn the crane. I'm not sure it had much rolling motion of the hook. The outer bogie increased it's capacity. The inner big wheels also support the crane, methinks.
I enjoyed seeing some old favs.
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to an article with some amazing pictures of a GG1 that ran into Washington's Union Station in 1953. 

http://ghostsofdc.org/2012/06/21/runaway-train-union-station-1953/

I remember the day. It was a bad for the DC emergency services. There was at least one other major event that day. There was a major 4 alarm fire about the same time the engine landed in the basement.

Chuck


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


>


I model stuff like that all the time... but unintentionally.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Copy cats are everywhere! 
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John and Greg

At least my engine made it all the way, not just a half A**ed effort.

Cheers,

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck yours just dropped into the basement, ours made the Break for Freedom!
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John

It tried, it was heading to the capitol and didn't know whether to go right or left. It gave up and dropped.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Can't blame it really....
Well gotta go....








See ya,
John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

See ya!

Chuck

PS I thought those wooden cars were 40'. Your picture says different. Now I don't know how long my cars are supposed to be!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

They're Canadian, y'supose it's like their money?


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Totalwrecker said:


> They're Canadian, y'supose it's like their money?


OUCH!!
Just been to the bank to buy some cash for our trip to Arizona in the New Year.....no need to rub it in.
Cheers.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey 

There are a lot of neat railroads in Arizona. Where are you going? Maybe we can offer suggestions.

Chuck


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

chuck n said:


> Harvey
> 
> There are a lot of neat railroads in Arizona. Where are you going? Maybe we can offer suggestions.
> 
> Chuck


 Hello Chuck,
We're planning to be in Mesa for February and March. However, I've just been advised that this trip is for more than just railroads...who knew!
Cheers.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Harvey 

The Tucson Garden Railway Society has a two day open house tour in early March. Check their web site for the dates. There are some fantastic layouts there. Our favorite is the Eagle Mountain. Nancy and I have seen a lot of layouts all around the country. It is our favorite.

In the Phoenix area the Sun City Grande community has a public layout that runs Thursday, Friday, and Saturday during the winter. There are three or four loops and a lot of interesting buildings. I usually take a train out there once or twice to run when we are out. 

Then there is our Patio and Southwestern. A small oval on our patio. 

There are a lot more.

Chuck

Eagle Mountain



























My mallet at the Sun City Grande layout.










My traveling goose at the Sun City Grande layout.










Our Patio and Southwestern











Just some suggestions.

There aren't too many.


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank Chuck,
These layouts look really good and I especially like the one with the quarry. I don't know what would have happened here if I'd seen that earlier in the summer as we've just closed in a 4,000 gal pond we had in the back yard. Might have been some sparks flying with that idea!
We're going down to Tucson in March anyway to visit the aviation museum again, a fabulous facility, so we'll check the timing. Thanks for responding and especially with the photographs.
We look forward to visiting at least some of them. 
Cheers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Come on down Harvey, we'll thaw you out!
I had my 50th birthday party at the Pima Air Museum. Was a novel place back then... unlike me, it's improved with age!
The first 3 pics Chuck posted are from the Eagle Mountain layout. It's been my favorite of the few I've seen.
My layout is apart to make a rise and get me out of the dirt. Otherwise I'd invite you to bring a battery powered loco to run.... of course that would be a good time to organize a little meet at Frycop's place perhaps.... ok I planted a seed.
John


----------

